# domain 302 vs. domain 318



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

What's the difference between the two. I thought all of the 302's were 160mm but a guy is selling a brand new one off of his scott voltage FR30 and said it is 180mm and so does the scott website.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

Chumba15 said:


> What's the difference between the two. I thought all of the 302's were 160mm but a guy is selling a brand new one off of his scott voltage FR30 and said it is 180mm and so does the scott website.


They come both in a 160m and 180....302 does not have mission control and comes in both a u turn and non u turn on the 160m


----------



## joshc123 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes, the 302 comes in 180mm, but adjustment on the spring version is limited to rebound.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Domain 318 has Motion Control which means you have compression damping adjustment as well as rebound.
And like others have said both models come in either 180 or 160 U-Turn.

There was a product recall last year, only for certain steel steerer models so make sure if you're buying 2nd hand that the serial number doesn't fall within that range.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

If the price is right, the 302 can easily be made into a 318 with a Moco damper and knob. It costs about $80 and any LBS can order it from Rockshox. There have been several posts but you can go to the RS website and download the parts list. You can also buy the spring shaft and make a 180mm into a 160mm or vise versa.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

RSabarese said:


> If the price is right, the 302 can easily be made into a 318 with a Moco damper and knob. It costs about $80 and any LBS can order it from Rockshox. There have been several posts but you can go to the RS website and download the parts list. You can also buy the spring shaft and make a 180mm into a 160mm or vise versa.


Whats the cost of the domain spring shaft to go to 180 travel,and is it tough to do yourself
thx


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

I can get the brand new domain 302 for $250 shipped


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

AMCAT, here is what I was quoted and spent:

Domain Spring Shaft Assembly 180mm (11.4015.044.000) Price: $35

MC IS Compression Damper Adjuster Knob (11.4015.367.000) Price: $20

Domain MC IS Compression Damper (11.4015.051.000) Price: $60

It's a real easy to replace the shaft, just loosen and remove the spring side bolt on lower, tap with a mallet to get it free (same procedure to remove the lowers). Then, open the spring cap and all should pull through, spring and all. Put the different shaft on and reverse the process. If you keep the fork level, you won't need to replace the oil in the lowers. If I had rode it a bit, I'd do that anyhow.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

With my Domain when I pull the spring out the shaft didn't come out with it, I had to tip the fork up to get the shaft to slide out.

Go to the Rock Shox section on the Sram website and look for the "Rock Shox Service Manual" Download it and read the bits relevant to your fork to get an understanding of what you will have to do.

The beauty of forks like the Domain / Tora etc is that they are more straight forward to work on compared to their higher end counterparts.

If you're going to attempt the mod you might as well buy some suspension grease (grease up the spring) and some fork oil. It will last you ages and money in the long run if you at least do the regular oil service yourself.


----------

